# what % of Urea is needed to stop aqua regia reaction



## billiam888 (Jul 11, 2013)

Hello, I am a newbie just joined your forum last night. I've been stumbling around the site trying to get to know the ins and outs. I hope I am posting this question in the right place. I have some plant food that's 20.5 % Urea. It is derived from Urea, ammoniam phosphates, and Urea phosphates. The other things in it are, muriate of pot ash, boric acid, copper sulfate, iorn EDTA, manganese EDTA, sodium molybdate, zink sulfate, and chlorine (C) Max. 12 %. Can anybody tell me if this is OK to use to stop the reaction of aqua regia.


----------



## squarecoinman (Jul 11, 2013)

billiam888 said:


> Hello, I am a newbie just joined your forum last night. I've been stumbling around the site trying to get to know the ins and outs. I hope I am posting this question in the right place. I have some plant food that's 20.5 % Urea. It is derived from Urea, ammoniam phosphates, and Urea phosphates. The other things in it are, muriate of pot ash, boric acid, copper sulfate, iorn EDTA, manganese EDTA, sodium molybdate, zink sulfate, and chlorine (C) Max. 12 %. Can anybody tell me if this is OK to use to stop the reaction of aqua regia.




Hi Billiam , The short answer is dont use Urea ( in refining ) it is however great fro your lawn 
welcome to the forum I would suggest that you start reading CM Hokes book , you can find a link in my signature where you can download the book for free.
next you should read the safety section of the forum.

after you have read the safety part , you should learn how to use the search function. Type in Urea and you will find lots of post about the use and why not to use Urea 
Personal I prefer to evaporate the excess nitric and not put extra stuff in my AR 

regards squarecoinman


----------



## pattt (Jul 11, 2013)

Hello and welcome to this fantastic forum, I am a newby here too, maybe I am not the one to tell you, but i give it a try,

As you ask for help, "help needed" maybe would be the right place to put this post in.



> Can anybody tell me if this is OK to use to stop the reaction of aqua regia



do you want to get the excess Nitric acid out?
then the use of Urea, is not advised by most on the forum, evaporating or adding gold seems to be the way to go.

If you use search "urea" you find like a 100 pages and in the first few posts the question probably will be answerd.
I also will say : if you didn't, read Hoke, you will find the links to the free download after a quick search, I mention this because everyone will tell U.

I hope U dont get me wrong , I am new here too and have no chemical background,( and European) :lol: (maybe U are a chemist doing it that way for years) 
I just do read much posts here, and some questions are asked again and again. 
If I said something wrong , I am sure I will be corrected verry fast :lol: 

anyways welcome here and enjoy 

Pat


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Jul 11, 2013)

Good answers Pat!

I only have 2 comments. 

1) We try to avoid "text lingo" like using "U" instead of "you". For those whose first language is not english, it can make translating posts a nightmare.

2) The best way to avoid the need to use urea or sulfamic acid to "neutralize" excess nitric acid is not to use excess nitric acid to begin with. Nitric should always be added in small increments until the endpoint of the reaction is reached. If you don't use excess you have nothing to neutralize. Thank GSP for championing that logic.

Dave


----------



## Lino1406 (Jul 11, 2013)

If you are looking for a market to this mixture you
are wrong.


----------



## pattt (Jul 12, 2013)

Thank You Frugal, 

I am sorry for the texting, the problem is I am from belgium and in flemmish (our language) : You is U ....

example ; You are going.... is : u gaat.... , so i was not using texting lingo but got confused  I will watch out for that mistake !!

and of course you should do your best to not overdo the nitric acid in the first place!! 

I just tried to help, because I can understand that some people get bored in answering the same questions :lol: 

Lino's answer i do not understand?

Have a nice day and I am going to read some more posts :lol: 

Pat


----------



## billiam888 (Jul 12, 2013)

Thank you all for your help. I downloaded the two books by CM Hokes as soon as I joined last night, on the advice of peoples posts that I have had the time to read. I have not been able to read as far into the books as the posts but plan to spend more time doing so today. To evaporate my AR is a idea I would not of thought about, I figured that this would have concentrated the nitric by boiling it or just letting it sit there. But then I remembered that there is very little water if any water in the acid so now It makes sense. I am going to read know and find out if it is ok to slow heat the AR at about 400 degrees F. to quicken the process up. What do you Guys Think. Oh and Mr. Lino 1406 maybe you made your comment because you would have tried to market the plant food and make a profit that's what I think. I am not like that and I don't try to make a profit off of people trying to help me. 
I wanted the forum members to understand what the other ingredients were in the plant food made with UREA in case they would render my AR useless with no return at all. Please don't answer or comment on any of my posts any more(blank) fill in the blank with anything you want, I know it is not OK to just say what you want to on a forum. I will ignore your posts from know on. My thanks to the forum for your good advice. billiam888 :mrgreen:


----------



## JHS (Jul 12, 2013)

Hi,
do not boil it.
you will see hoke talk about boiling,but she is using a steam table.
you need only to bring it to a low simmer.
if you bring it to a boil you can and will loose values.
read more about this process.
john


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Jul 12, 2013)

billiam888 said:


> Oh and Mr. Lino 1406 maybe you made your comment because you would have tried to market the plant food and make a profit that's what I think. I am not like that and I don't try to make a profit off of people trying to help me.
> I wanted the forum members to understand what the other ingredients were in the plant food made with UREA in case they would render my AR useless with no return at all. Please don't answer or comment on any of my posts any more(blank) fill in the blank with anything you want, I know it is not OK to just say what you want to on a forum. I will ignore your posts from know on. My thanks to the forum for your good advice. billiam888 :mrgreen:


billiam888,

Be careful not to judge others too quickly and keep your attitude in check until you get to know people here. Lino1406 is a respected member here. He is from Israel and I don't believe English is his first language, so his posts are often brief and sometimes a bit cryptic. But he often says more in 25 words than other do in pages.


----------

